# artifact scanning



## rich66 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey all.....when i use artifact scanning on ati tool .22 and .21 it dosn't go through the heat up stage ie: it dosn't go to 3d mode it just stays as a 2d picture.....all the settings are default settings (30 seconds for heat up stage etc etc).....i am only new to all this so it may sound like a stupid question.....when i had ati tool .20 it was going to heat up stage...
( the cube rotating).....any info would be much appreciated.....
P.S  i have radeon x800 pro gc.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2004)

scan for artifact does not animate the cube or use heatup phases ... find max does


----------



## rich66 (Sep 15, 2004)

thanx wizzard.....too easy


----------

